# Lilaeopsis brasiliensis light demands



## Jaap (29 Jun 2012)

Hello,

Tropica recommends 0.5 w/L to grow this plant into a dense lawn. I have 24w over 80L which means 0.3 w/L. Will I be able to grow this plant with pressurized CO2 and EI fertilization?

Thanks


----------



## BigTom (29 Jun 2012)

I get slow but steady spread from this plant in low light with no co2, so you should be OK.


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Jun 2012)

Coincidentally it does well in my tank with a 0.5 w/l, and spreads pretty quickly. Oh yes and no CO2 either, but low doses of ferts.


----------



## Mick.Dk (1 Jul 2012)

yep, you CAN make lill. Bras. grow acceptable in quite low lightconditions (and without co2 too) but you will not get as dense a carpet as you might want. Still - it's possible, yes.
Mick.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jul 2012)

Mick.Dk said:
			
		

> yep, you CAN make lill. Bras. grow acceptable in quite low lightconditions (and without co2 too) but you will not get as dense a carpet as you might want. Still - it's possible, yes.
> Mick.


 What like this, you mean?


----------



## Mick.Dk (1 Jul 2012)

yep, Troi  But you also do give the minimum 0,5 w. don't you? Looks nice, I shold add


----------



## skarmajunga (16 Aug 2014)

Beautiful tank Troi


----------

